# Hard drive size versus recording time



## Jeremybme (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone know how to figure out how much recording time i should have based on the drives installed?

I ask because i used to have a regular Series 2 model 240xxx and it had 2 - 80 gb drives which rendered me with 103 hours of high quality recording.

now i have a Series 2 Dual Tuner model that has 1- 80 Gb drive and 1 - 160 gb drive and i only got 118 hours of high quality recording time. 

It seems odd that i have 80 GB more space and yet only gained 15 hours of recording at the high quality?

Here is what my recording times were prior to me adding the 160 Gb drive yesterday

basic 80 hrs 12 minutes
medium 48 hrs 32 minutes
high 37 hours 3 minutes
best 23 hours 26 minutes

after adding the 2nd drive which is a 160 gb drive these are the times i get

basic 259 hrs 10 minutes
medium 155 hrs 58 minutes
high 118 hours 31 minutes
best 74 hours 10 minutes


does this look right? or did i possibly not upgrade it correctly? I guess i was expecting more space then i got.

Thanks for your help


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks right to me. you went from a total of 80 GBs to 240 GBs so you tripled your hard drive space (3 X 80 = 240) so I would expect your recording time to also triple plus a little (due to space being used for the operating system remaining constant) - which it did. 

Thanks,


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

This looks right to me, before your upgrade you had about 28% ratio of basic to best (23/80). After the upgrade you maintained the 28% ratio (74/259). This may not be the right way to look at these things, but it seems right to me.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Your best bet is to look at the recording time for Basic. You'll get 1 to 1.1 hours of time for each gigabyte of hard drive space you have.

The times you posted look about right.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

TiVo Play List reports 0.63 hours of recording time per GB of space on HIGH quality for my DT.


----------



## Jeremybme (Sep 30, 2003)

Well if that is right, then i should have more recording time right?
I wonder what i did wrong.

see this is the part where i am confused on my regular Series 2

i have 2 - 80 gb drives so a total of 160 gb. on high i had 103 hours of recording

now i have 240 GB on my Dual Tuner and i only have 118 hours of recording. does any one else see why this doesnt make sense...? if i have increased 80 GB shouldnt i have gained more then 15 hours? 

or is the dual tuner software that much different?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

You didn't do anything wrong. It seems to me that shortly after I upgraded to my DT to a single 250GB drive that someone here stated that the DT saves about 10% of the drive for it's own use. I really don't recall any details though. I've done other upgrades on other S2 models and always got about 305 - 311 hours with a 250GB drive. On the DT, I only get about 277 hours. At high quality I get about 123 hours, so your 118 hours with 240GB seems right on track


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

The DT does seem to reserve space. A 300GB drive in a SA S2 gave me 369 hours, but only 323 hours in the DT unit.


----------

